# Anyone heard of Pineridge Genuine Woodstoves?



## hogosmith (Jun 29, 2014)

The one I'm looking at is a small pedestal stove, with a 2-level top, fire brick lined, automatic damper mounted below the door. It's Warnock-Hersey Listed.

By chance , would the W/H listing serial number date the stove's year?

Any info is appreciated.

Can upload some pics if that would help...   Thanks


----------



## pen (Jun 29, 2014)

pics are always helpful, please add them!

What are you looking to do with the stove?  Install?  Sell?  Trying to decide if you should keep?

pen


----------

